# How to build shoulder muscle



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

How do you build shoulder muscle in a boer wether? 
I have a buckling that I'm trying to sell but if I can't then o will keep him, castrate him and show him. 
He has a decent amount of loin muscle and muscle in the hind quarters, but he has little to none in the shoulders. What can I do to build this?


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Lots of exercise will help and good genetics.


----------

